# Question regarding replacing gas tank vent



## JVala (Feb 13, 2018)

The gas tank vent on my skiff has completely corroded off and I'm worried that saltwater may have entered the line. I can't see the rear of the vent because it's blocked by rod tubes but hopefully there is an elbow that won't allow water to get in. 

I'm buying another vent but to install it I need to access what's left of old vent inside front hatch (it's an HB 17.8).

Should I just take a sawzall to the rod tubes and then splice them together when finished? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before you make the first move you might want to contact HB and ask how they'd go about repairing your problem... Fuel vents have three components... a permanent tube that's part of your fuel tank, a flexible vent hose that attaches to it with a clamp (or two...) then the surface vent that's mounted to your hull (the part the other end of that vent hose attaches to... ).

All of that not only needs to be secure and not obstructed - but you also need a either an anti-syphon valve somewhere along the line - or the room to add a reverse plumber's bend in that vent line (instead of a bend that goes down the way a "p-trap" does in plumbing) a vent line needs a generous bend in the line that goes up above the tank so that water can't come in the surface vent or fuel get out from the other end... 

Hope this helps - aren't boats fun?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Something I forgot to mention... Chris Morejohn has been posting regularly on the bragging board here... If HB isn’t helpful Chris might even have designed the hull you have...


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I replaced mine last year ('02 17.8). The vent hose should go up over the rod tubes to create a high point in the line between the tank and the vent to keep fuel in and water out. That should also prevent a water lock in the vent line.

I hope you don't have to go to the trouble of cutting the rod tubes. I would start by removing the hose and trying to get to the back of the vent to see if you can feel the nut. If the nut is intact, you might be able to unscrew it and get the old vent out. Getting the new one on will be easier.

I also found that the new vent required a slightly larger hole in the hull. Run your hole-saw backward to get through the gelcoat without chipping. I used 4200 to seal up around the new vent and installed a new vent hose from the tank.

Doing any work in the front hatch isn't fun.
























I cut a wooden plug to fit in the original vent hole. I drilled a pilot hole in the center of the plug to help guide the hole saw. I don't have photos of that, but I hope this is making sense.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very good explanation... First rate!


----------



## JVala (Feb 13, 2018)

Wow, can’t thank you both enough. You guys are a tremendous help. We need you to write a book Bob. Yes, spoke with HB and they said these old skiffs weren’t laid out wirh replacing fuel vents in mind. Question, what kind/brand fuel vent is that Not2Shabby? I ordered a perko identical to previous one but I’m assuming better options available. Thanks again y’all.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Attwood flush mount stainless fuel vent. Much better than the stock one.

what year is your skiff?


----------



## JVala (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks, will definitely order one. Skiff is from 2002.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

JVala said:


> Thanks, will definitely order one. Skiff is from 2002.


How did you end up doing the gas vent? I may be following your path.


----------



## JVala (Feb 13, 2018)

I ended up cutting the rod tube with a sawzall. HB said they made some custom tool that allows them to access back of vent on these older skiffs.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm probable in the same boat soon. But I'm looking at the type that @not2shabby put in. Mine is an 05 Marquesa. Same prob with rod tubes being in the way.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

@JVala how did you join your rod tubes again? Its tight up in there for sure. Need the hands of a 5yr old to access the back of the vent.


----------

